# Current Mice **(Pic Heavy)**



## MouseHeaven (Oct 25, 2010)

Haven't been on here in SUCH a long time, I've missed you guys so much! I couldn't resist posting some new pics of my meeces, haha 

Topo Gigio (Topo)
















Amy (24 days old)








Figarro ( 3 mo. old)








Casey (24 days old)








Fala (4 mo. old)








Carissa (3 mo. old)








Nadalia (3 mo. old)








Nelle (3 mo. old)








Onelia (4 mo. old)








Pablo (he doesnt like his picture taken, lol)








Peony (3 mo. old)








Rockafeller (3 mo. old)








Spades (24 days old)








Emese








Edna








Elijah








Ephriam








Ezra








Esther








Eden


----------



## Pumpkinsmousery (Apr 14, 2011)

So cute, honestly going awwww at every photo


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

hates to admit it - but how cute is amy lol x


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, such sweeties! I love Topo!


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

How young are the last few babies? Cute enough to die for!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Aww I love Topo! where did he come from?


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Amy is by far my favorite. Is Topo a champagne fuzzy? He looks like he could be the brother to my champagne fuzzy doe Bonnie


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh wait, is topo the dove FH I gave you from MIKI? :shock:


----------



## Lesley (May 7, 2011)

(Beautiful .... Love the sunlight illuminating their whiskers  )


----------

